

Hedging Your Cloud Bets with JDO - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/java/cloud/jdo

======
gengstrand
I would be interested in learning what developers here think about investing
in cloud technology. Do you have any interest in going deep into cloud based
APIs for better scalability or would you rather not take operational
environment into considering during development? If the former, then which
vendor(s) are you seriously considering?

